# Ill admit it



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

> Is he a radical because he doesnt agree with your stance? This section is pretty much one big radical village.


OK so I was wrong about uglyman, he is pretty radical in his beliefs. But its kinda like looking at a train wreck :wink: I just cant help but read his posts, that kind of witty banter just doesnt occur very often on here. I went back and read some of MTs posts and, yup, they do sound similar.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thank you jd, kind of you. While your at it say good-bye to uglyman. Enough is enough.
As far as similar to MT your right, but with a different agenda.
You know liberal or conservative we all have a lot in common with each other, and I always enjoy different viewpoints, but without the degrading remarks to others. I could understand some of the points uglyman was makeing, but much of it ????????


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

He's gone? Drat! I just finished making an awesome picture of his arch-nemesis to throw up next time he went on an anti-jew tirade.

Oh well.

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I thought it was funny, no matter what the subject, everything came down to the "damn Jews" or a "war based on lies". Talk about a one trick pony. Adios, whack-job!!


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I'd imagine on a purely American "Political" scale he and I agree on quite a few things.

But when you reach out to the realm of Religion, World Peace and Political cause and effect amoung Nations and Factions ... he definately climbs way out on a few limbs I'd just as soon stay off from.

I'll happily refer back to my post on a prior thread about me thinking he is a sterling example of some seroius wrongs in this World.


----------



## TRAPSBEAVER (Dec 31, 2007)

Not sure about the Jews, but I thought the bloke made some good common sense for a change.
I thought the Iraq war was Plum full of Lies..No?

LIE #1: "The evidence indicates that Iraq is reconstituting its nuclear weapons program ... Iraq has attempted to purchase high-strength aluminum tubes and other equipment needed for gas centrifuges, which are used to enrich uranium for nuclear weapons." -- Bush, Oct. 7, 2002, in Cincinnati.
Fact-One intelligence analyst, who was part of the tubes investigation, angrily told The New Republic: "You had senior American officials like Condoleezza Rice saying the only use of this aluminum really is uranium centrifuges. She said that on television. And that's just a lie."

LIE #2: "The British government has learned that Saddam Hussein recently sought significant quantities of uranium from Africa." 
-- Bush, Jan.28, 2003, in the State of the Union address.
Fact-The ex-ambassador who the CIA sent to check out the story is ******: "They knew the Niger story was a flat-out lie," he told the New Republic.

LIE #3: "We believe Saddam has, in fact, reconstituted nuclear weapons." -- VP Cheney on March 16, 2003 on "Meet the Press."
FACT: There was and is absolutely Zero basis for this statement. CIA reports up through 2002 showed no evidence of an Iraqi nuclear weapons program.

LIE #4: "The CIA possesses solid reporting of senior-level contacts between Iraq and al-Qaeda going back a decade." 
-- CIA Director George Tenet Oct. 7, 2002 and echoed in that evening's speech by President Bush.
FACT: Intelligence agencies knew of tentative contacts between Saddam and al-Qaeda in the early '90s, but found no proof of a continuing relationship.

LIE #5: "We've learned that Iraq has trained al-Qaeda members in bomb-making and poisons and deadly gases ... Alliance with terrorists could allow the Iraqi regime to attack America without leaving any fingerprints." 
-- President Bush, Oct. 7.
FACT: No evidence of this has ever been leaked or produced. Colin Powell told the U.N. this alleged training took place in a camp in northern Iraq. To his great embarrassment, the area he indicated was later revealed to be outside Iraq's control and patrolled by Allied war planes.

LIE #6: "We have also discovered through intelligence that Iraq has a growing fleet of manned and unmanned aerial vehicles that could be used to disperse chemical or biological weapons across broad areas. We are concerned that Iraq is exploring ways of using these UAVs [unmanned aerial vehicles] for missions targeting the United States."
-- President Bush, Oct. 7. 
FACT: Said drones can't fly more than 300 miles, and Iraq is 6,000 miles from the U.S. coastline. Furthermore, Iraq's drone-building program wasn't much more advanced than your average model plane enthusiast. And isn't a "manned aerial vehicle" just a scary way to say "plane"?

LIE #7: "We have seen intelligence over many months that they have chemical and biological weapons, and that they have dispersed them and that they're weaponized and that, in one case at least, the command and control arrangements have been established." 
-- Bush, Feb. 8, 2003, national radio address.
Fact: Despite a massive nationwide search by U.S. and British forces, there are no signs, traces or examples of chemical weapons being deployed in the field, or anywhere else during the war.

LIE #8: "Our conservative estimate is that Iraq today has a stockpile of between 100 and 500 tons of chemical weapons agent. That is enough to fill 16,000 battlefield rockets." -- Secretary of State Colin Powell, Feb. 5 2003, to the UN Security Council. 
FACT: Putting aside the glaring fact that not one drop of this massive stockpile has been found, as previously reported on AlterNet the United States' own intelligence reports show that these stocks -- if they existed -- were well past their use-by date and therefore useless as weapon fodder.

So if this isnt a war On Lies, what is it then.. exactly, Hagfan?

"There must have been two wars in Iraq. There was the war I saw and wrote about as a print journalist embedded with a tank company of the Army's 3rd Infantry Division (Mechanized). Then there was the war that many Americans saw, or wanted to see, on TV." - Ron Martz

I believe President George W. Bush's decision to initiate war in Iraq will be the Greatest and most costly blunder in American history 
- Republican 
Rep. Paul Findley

A web page devoted to the Lies in Iraq...lot to cover
http://tvnewslies.org/html/iraq_lies.html


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

TRAPSBEAVER

It's called a war against Fundamentalist Radical Islam AKA "War on Terror"

Have you ever walked in the back yard or through the pasture and stepped in a big pile of $hit?

Well over the about 30 years Saddam was in power he just kept on stepping in it and could never get it all off his shoes.

When the "Big Show Down" came to reality ... Saddam was the ill fated person in the region who had set himself up for a nice a$$ kicking to the advantage of the remainder of the world toward the "War Against Radical Fundamentalist Islam" ... if you can't call it anything else just call it stratigic positioning in the region.

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## TRAPSBEAVER (Dec 31, 2007)

Got it..
War on Terror BUT.... we have OPEN Borders & are being Invaded? Theres No war on terror, Einstein. All a smokescreen. But they make you feel better by asking you to take off your shoes at the airport.

And while Saddam was busy killin ghte SHiites & Kurds, that the USA encouraged to Revolt & then left them to be Slaughtered, the USA continued selling Saddam very weapons & Maps he used in the 1st place And he was a still benefactor of more arms & intel.

Iraq was never a fundamentalist heaven , quite the opposite, Saddam was a control freak and there was Peace there for all groups, including the 1 million christians & even the 125,000 Jews that lived in IRaq until 1948 incidentally.
Did you know that Iraquis even had free health care, & paid college by Saddam? And the streets were safe, unlike today under the US Occupation On Lies, I might add.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Ugleman, if you're going to come back immediately with a new name at least don't make it so obvious. You're repeating the same rhetoric almost line for line. Even down to using the lines of the 1 million christians & the 125,000 Jews that lived in IRaq.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow, uglybeaver, you almost had us all fooled. LOL Besides, "Einstien" was MY line!! :lol: Damn Jews must have hacked into the site and switched things around. :wink:

How conveinient that the 'beav leaves out all those famous quotes from Gore, Clinton, Albright, etc that said the same things that the Bush Administration said as well.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I'd imagine on a purely American "Political" scale he and I agree on quite a few things.
> 
> But when you reach out to the realm of Religion, World Peace and Political cause and effect amoung Nations and Factions ... he definately climbs way out on a few limbs I'd just as soon stay off from.


Same here DecoyDummy, same here. We have lost some interesting people simply because they couldn't control their emotions. I considered Gohon and 280IM political allies, but they turned like mad dogs the first time I would not agree with them, and got downright nasty with others. None of us will ever find someone who agrees with us on everything.


----------

